# Support Needed for Emmy (iconnections)



## Pat H (Nov 14, 2007)

Emmy has given me permission to post this information. Shortly after arriving on Maui on Saturday, Emmy's husband Peter suffered a stroke. He is currently in the hospital in Maui. He has lost the use of his left arm and his left leg is very weak. He initally lost his sight but has recovered most of it. He is alert and can carry on conversations but his specch is slightly slurred. Emmy doesn't know how long it will be before they can fly back home. They do not have any family nearby. 

Emmy & Peter would appreciate any prayers and good wishes you can give them. Please post here rather than PM her so as not to overwhelm her mailbox.


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 14, 2007)

My prayers for a complete recovery........


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 14, 2007)

Emmy and Peter are on our prayer list.


----------



## Tia (Nov 14, 2007)

My thoughts and well wishes are with Emmy and her husband. Hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 14, 2007)

Please add mine as well.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 14, 2007)

Prayers for angels of comfort to surround them and a speedy, complete recovery for Peter.


----------



## philemer (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's another prayer going out for Emmy & Peter. Recover quickly, Peter.

Phil


----------



## CMF (Nov 14, 2007)

*My prayers are with you.*

I pray for a full recovery and a safe trip back home.

Charles


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 14, 2007)

*Best Wish*

for them.
Hopefully it is a full recovery.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 14, 2007)

Dear Peter and Emmy,

We send our good thoughts for Peter's recovery. We send prayers for strength to both of you.

Sam and Kathleen


----------



## Dave M (Nov 14, 2007)

Best wishes to Peter for a swift and complete recovery and to Emmy for the support and strength to get through this for happier times.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Nov 14, 2007)

Hoping for a full recovery for Peter and strength for both of them.


----------



## stugy (Nov 14, 2007)

Added Emmy and Peter to my prayer list.  God bless them both and give them strength, comfort and courage
Pat


----------



## bigfrank (Nov 14, 2007)

Not sure if you guys are aware but TPI helped out. I had left Emmy's name out of the post because I did not ask her if she wanted me to mention her name.

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...-helping-out-when-our-member-needed-most.html


----------



## ricoba (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you for the info regarding Emmy & her husband's stroke.

We are all wishing both of them the very best.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 14, 2007)

[Private email sent to Emmy]


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2007)

horrible news this morning...best wishes for you both!


----------



## CarlK (Nov 14, 2007)

Emmy and Peter -- our thoughts are with you.  Your Puerto Vallarta friends!
Carl and Glenna


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2007)

Do we have any Tuggers on Maui that could offer her support in person?


----------



## barndweller (Nov 14, 2007)

Denise
There have been several Tug &TS4M buddies offering help & support including folks who live there & those on vacation. Emmy & Peter have been given a helping hand by the manager at Ka'anapali Beach Resort & TPI as well. Peter has shown marked improvement & things are looking better. I'm sure all the good thoughts & prayers are helping!


----------



## Karen G (Nov 14, 2007)

barndweller said:


> Peter has shown marked improvement & things are looking better.


So glad to hear that good news, and I'm also praying for Emmy & Peter.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 14, 2007)

God bless you all.

Our thoughts and prayers are with Emmy & Peter.


----------



## grest (Nov 15, 2007)

Wishing you well, Emmy and Peter.
Connie


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 15, 2007)

barndweller said:


> Denise
> There have been several Tug &TS4M buddies offering help & support including folks who live there & those on vacation. Emmy & Peter have been given a helping hand by the manager at Ka'anapali Beach Resort & TPI as well. Peter has shown marked improvement & things are looking better. I'm sure all the good thoughts & prayers are helping!


Yes, the help and support have been overwhelming. I am very thankful to everyone and the prayers and good wishes too.

The good news is that Peter is improving every day and the doctors gave me such a bleak outlook on Friday night but I guess that is normal. What they told me was the worst (focusing of the right eye) and wouldn't improve, recovered the next day. His left arm is completely paralyzed and his leg is very weak, especially the ankle. He is alert but his speech is a little slurred but you can understand him. We were lucky that it didn't happen when he was driving the winding road to Lahaina but during the parking of the car. I noticed that he had trouble and his speech was slurred so I called the ambulance immediately.  It took a while to come and the hospital was quite far away.

We don't know when we are coming back but I am covered for almost two weeks with the help of TPI, Lawren, mshatty and Short, who offered me her lock-off at the Westin for the day I was missing. I got many calls from the ladies I met recently in New York and from Frank too. It really helped as we have no family here and our friends are home in CA.

We stayed at the Ka-anapali Beach Club on a promotional package. Everyone there was very understanding and the General Manager called me from his home at night to ask how we were doing and if they could help in any way. He also offered finding accommodations closer to the hospital and they let me extend the car lease at a good rate too. I call that excellent customer service as they really seemed to care.


----------



## cindi (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you for the update, Emmy.

Please know my prayers are with you both as well.


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 15, 2007)

Emmy and Peter, 
Prayers for strength and a full recovery are with you.


----------



## KenK (Nov 15, 2007)

Emmy & Peter

    Best wishes.....   

    Best recovery.....

     And thanks for everything you & family post that help so many of us sooo much.

      Thanks to Emmy....I was able to get my (APPLE -gasp!!) powerbook fixed at the Apple store in Newport Beach area. That was two years ago....and I wouldn't have know it existed if Emmy didn't tell me....

Ken & Barbara


----------



## KarenLK (Nov 15, 2007)

*Thoughts are for both of you...*

...and that things will brighten up soon. 
I am sure he is being well-cared for. Keep your chin up.

Karen


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 15, 2007)

Emmy,

It's nice to hear that a lot of friends came through for you & Peter in your hour of need.

You both are in my thoughts and prayers.

I think you know, but just a reminder, that National Geographic's Africa Wild Life Cam is active - for when you want to take a break.

Hoping for a speedy recovery.

Richard


----------



## Denise L (Nov 15, 2007)

Emmy,

Great news on Peter's progress and all of the help you are getting on the island.  We're praying for you guys.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 15, 2007)

Emmy:  So sorry to hear about Peter's stroke!  Hopefully the beauty of Maui will help him in a speedy recovery.  Cathy and Bruce Broker (we stayed in Laguna Beach the same time as you)


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm praying too and my experience is limited, but often stroke victims recover completely with therapy, so I'm glad he is improving. How very scary for both of you and I pray that Hawaii blesses you with the healing powers I always feel there.
Liz


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 15, 2007)

Our prayers for continued and complete recovery.  Good to hear there are those around to help.

Best wishes,

Marty


----------



## mas (Nov 16, 2007)

More best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## hibbert6 (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm praying for Peter's recovery, too.  God bles.

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Peter fell out of bed last night*

Today was not a good day. He is not as alert as he was before and he tried to get out of bed last night to see what time it was. He had a CAT scan today but I haven't heard the results yet. 

I asked them to make sure that he would be safe tonight but he ripped off the gadget they had put on his gown before I was leaving tonight so I had to ask again to use a safety bar or a bell that goes off when he tries to get up. He tried getting up before and is determined to do so but he can't and he will fall again.

He was exhausted from the therapy sessions today and they went a lot better yesterday. He seems to have trouble remembering what to do. I keep hoping for the best and we still don't know when we can leave here but I am covered for accommodations until the 25th thanks to our generous timesharing friends. I am so thankful for everything and the good wishes and prayers help a lot too because we are just the two of us as our family is in Europe.


----------



## IreneLF (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm adding my name here -  have already responded privately to Emmy.
Emmy, you know you have a lot of friends and a great support system on the t/s sites. This in itself must be a great comfort during a difficult time.
Irene


----------



## davhu1 (Nov 16, 2007)

iconnections said:


> Today was not a good day. He is not as alert as he was before and he tried to get out of bed last night to see what time it was. He had a CAT scan today but I haven't heard the results yet.
> 
> I asked them to make sure that he would be safe tonight but he ripped off the gadget they had put on his gown before I was leaving tonight so I had to ask again to use a safety bar or a bell that goes off when he tries to get up. He tried getting up before and is determined to do so but he can't and he will fall again.
> 
> He was exhausted from the therapy sessions today and they went a lot better yesterday. He seems to have trouble remembering what to do. I keep hoping for the best and we still don't know when we can leave here but I am covered for accommodations until the 25th thanks to our generous timesharing friends. I am so thankful for everything and the good wishes and prayers help a lot too because we are just the two of us as our family is in Europe.



Emmy,

I hope Peter has a fast recovery.  One of my collegues has a stroke several years ago and was fully recovered.  But he did stay in the hospital for more than a month.  Your accomodations thru the 25th will be just around the corner.  See what the doctors say.  You may want to looking for additional week(s).   Even if Peter can leave by then, spending additional week(s) in Hawaii for recovery would not be that bad.  If you need an additional week, PM me, may be we can make arrangement to borrow a week from me for exchange.

Best wishes and speedign recovery.

David


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 16, 2007)

Hang in there Emmy!  Remember Jerry (Fern's hubby) and his eventual recovery even though there were up and down days.  As you have read, you have a TUG Prayer Chain working for both of you.  Cathy and Bruce/Carlsbad


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 16, 2007)

He may need longer treatment at a rehab facility. My mother in law did require a longer period of treatment in a residential facility and then additional pt after going home. Have you asked them for a prediction of how long it would be before you could go home with some sort of medical transport? There must be something available like that I would think. Then he could be getting treatment at a local hospital and you could be home.
Liz


----------



## lawren2 (Nov 16, 2007)

davhu1 said:


> Emmy,
> 
> I hope Peter has a fast recovery.  One of my collegues has a stroke several years ago and was fully recovered.  But he did stay in the hospital for more than a month.  Your accomodations thru the 25th will be just around the corner.  See what the doctors say.  You may want to looking for additional week(s).   Even if Peter can leave by then, spending additional week(s) in Hawaii for recovery would not be that bad.  If you need an additional week, PM me, may be we can make arrangement to borrow a week from me for exchange.
> 
> ...



Trading Places International is being very gracious in helping me help Emmy. We are already looking for the week after if it is necessary. My thanks go out to that fine organization and to all the people at timeshareforums and TUG that have offered up their bonus weeks for Emmy's use at this very difficult time.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 16, 2007)

*Caregiver Survival Checklist*

*
Caregiver Survival Checklist*

Learn to ask for and accept help 
Don't feel guilty about your position 
Don't bottle up negative feelings
talk about them to someone you trust 

Have a daily routine and stick to it
Take time for yourself every day 
Keep your sense of humour

Look after your health-get plenty of rest, exercise daily, eat 
a nutritious diet, and see your doctor when stress builds up 

Take advantage of local support groups (SRA) 
Develop a caregiver peer support network (SRA) 
Remain socially active

Find a caregiver respite program in your community 
Consider modifications to the home and assistive devices 
Consider nursing and housekeeping services 

Take one day at a time 
Accept your limitations


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 16, 2007)

Emmy,
It is very common (and very scary) when patients want to get up and forget that they aren't well enough or strong enough to do so.

Why not ask the hospital if they can let him use a Geriatric Chair?  It is a high backed padded chair with a tray along the front.  It is comfortable to sit in, and the tray will be locked in to keep him from standing.  Using that will allow him to see what is going on around him better and he may feel less of a need to stand.

{{{ HUGS }}}
Fern


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 16, 2007)

I just saw this awful news.  Emmy, it's so good to hear that you've had so much support and assistance.  You and Peter are such a lovely couple, and my prayers go out for you both, along with all the others.  It's a good sign that Peter has recovered some of his faculties so quickly.  I hope that he continues on that path.  Hugs and prayers..  Jean


----------



## bigeyes1 (Nov 16, 2007)

I just came back from vacation and saw the news.  

Emmy... You and Peter are both in my prayers.  Here's hoping Peter has a speedy recovery.  Love & Hugs to both of you!!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 16, 2007)

Emmy:  The best news you could have received since his stroke is that he is improving.  Stroke patients either die, stay the same, or get better.  He will continue to improve for years and years I imagine just like my wife who had her stroke in 1999.  She continues to improve.

Thanks for the private email you sent me.  I'll do everything I can to pass on information regarding strokes and caregivers for stroke patients to you.

Take care of yourself too.  Often people will probably ask how your hubby is and never consider your state.  Say he's improving and I'm hanging in there, could you give me a break occassionally???--otherwise they will think there isn't anything to being a caregiver.

It is the hardest physical, mental, and emotional job I've ever had,

Sterling


----------



## andrea t (Nov 16, 2007)

Emmy,
My prayers are with you and Peter.  I sent you an email.  My mom had a stroke several weeks ago.  She spent a week in the hospital and 3 in rehab.  She's home now (my home) and is making amazing progress.  She still has a ways to go, but as long as I see those small improvements I'm thrilled!
                                           Andrea


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 16, 2007)

Emmy: When and if you have a minute while Peter is resting, could you tell us who travel and are seniors what, if any, earlier signs Peter had -- like on the airplane was he tired or feeling rushed to get to airport to Hawaii, etc. ?

Keeping you both in our prayers!  Cathy and Bruce


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Wishing your husband a speedy recovery*

Emmy,

First of all I want to wish your husband a speedy recovery!

I want to also congratulate TPI, and Lawren for assisting you in such a dire moment. This situation has got to be tough. Knowing that you have friends and Guardian Angels in far away places has got to be comforting. I am really moved by the compassion that this TS community extends to their friends.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 17, 2007)

Emmy, I just returned from my trip - sending continued love and prayers your way.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 17, 2007)

Emmy:  If your hubby has muscle pains see if you can get a Hawaiian healer to do Lomi Lomi massage for him.I don't know of any on Maui but the one we used on the Big Island was incredible.  Marilyn's arm and shoulder pain went away permanently after the healers lomi lomi massage.  She had been on narcotics for the pain prior to that healers touch.

You are both in our prayers,

Sterling, the big pain


----------



## Pat H (Nov 20, 2007)

For some reason Emmy is not able to get onto to TUG and some other websites so she asked me to post an update. Here's the info, mostly in Emmy's own words.

"Peter is improving with his left leg, foot and ankle but he still doesn't have balance to stand up on his own. His left arm, wrist and hand are hopeless. He doesn't even know that he has a hand. 

I took my notebook with me to the hospital today and Peter had difficulty going on the Internet and gave up pretty soon. He really lost it and can't remember passwords either. I talked to the doctor today and she told me that the brain damage is severe. The stroke was at a very bad place. It will be a long road to recovery but it's too early to give up hope so we will see.

Peter is stable enough to go home and we have a bed at the Long Beach Memorial Rehab Center which seems to be very good. I also have a well qualified hospital nurse to go with him to Los Angeles. We are flying home on Tuesday(today). We weren't able to upgrade to first class but we have seats at the bulkhead where there is more space. The hospital nurse will meet me tomorrow morning and he will take care of Peter. It will be a long day but I am so happy to go home. Poor Peter is going to the Long Beach Memorial Rehab Center for a while.

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving! I will be alone but I will visit Peter.

Thanks a lot for all the support but it will be a challenge to take care of him. The doctor told me again today that he may not improve much because he has severe brain damage. The stroke couldn't have been at a worse spot according to this doctor too. For now, I keep hoping for the best.

Live can change overnight and it did for us."

Hopefully Emmy will be able to get on TUG when she gets home.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 20, 2007)

My continued prayers for Peter's full recovery. I don't personally know Emmy and Peter. How old is Peter? My first boy friend's grandmother had a severe stroke in her 90's and made a full recovery, so I know age can be overcome as well. I'm glad they are getting to go home.
Liz


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 20, 2007)

*Emmy,*

I hope and pray that Peter proves the doctor wrong. I know the stress of all this is enormous so be sure to take care of yourself, too. I'm so glad you are getting to go home. TUG HUGS.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 21, 2007)

please have her email me directly at admin@tugbbs.com or tug@tug2.net if she has any difficulties with passwords, I will work it out for them.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Home at last*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> My continued prayers for Peter's full recovery. I don't personally know Emmy and Peter. How old is Peter? My first boy friend's grandmother had a severe stroke in her 90's and made a full recovery, so I know age can be overcome as well. I'm glad they are getting to go home.
> Liz


Peter had a good trip back home and I couldn't have done it without professional help so that was a good decision. I just drove Steve back to his hotel at the LAX airport where he is staying one night. It will be a very busy day at the airport tomorrow. It was busy there tonight already.

*Liz*, Peter is 71 and was very strong and could tackle anything before the stroke.  He will be at the Long Beach Memorial Rehab Center for a while.

*CathyB*, Peter had no warning at all as the stroke happened suddenly when he was parking the car. I am so happy that he wasn't driving as that could have been a disaster for us and other drivers too. He had high blood pressure but chose not to take any medication. High blood pressure is a silent killer but he won't do it from here on because I will make sure of that. All this could have been prevented if he had listened to me.    We had enough arguments about it. Too late now but so many people tell me that they know someone who had a stroke and recovered almost fully. I can't give up hope yet.

Thanks everyone for all the good wishes and private messages and emails too and all the generous offers.

Emmy

PS.

Note to *Brian* (TUG Administrator), I couldn't access TUG and EarthLink Webmail when we were on vacation in Laguna Beach and in Hawaii and now I am home and am using the same Verizon National Access card tonight and it worked immediately. I don't know why and I am curious why I can use it now and not away from home? I didn't change anything. Most other web sites worked OK.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 21, 2007)

iconnections said:


> Peter had a good trip back home and I couldn't have done it without professional help so that was a good decision. I just drove Steve back to his hotel at the LAX airport where he is staying one night. It will be a very busy day at the airport tomorrow. It was busy there tonight already.
> 
> *Liz*, Peter is 71 and was very strong and could tackle anything before the stroke.  He will be at the Long Beach Memorial Rehab Center for a while.
> 
> ...


So glad you are home and the trip went okay.
Try to rest up - Peter is in professional hands and hopefully will respond to his therapy. You have a long road ahead....


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 21, 2007)

ah..glad to see you got sorted out.  not sure why those two sites would be unavailable for you while traveling vs home


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 21, 2007)

Emmy, as you already know, Rick and I are continuing to pray for you and Peter.  Be sure you get some rest!  Coming home from Hawaii is always tiring, anyway, and with what you have both been through, you must be unusually exhausted.   

How nice home can be!  How is Taffy doing?


----------



## Sir Newf (Nov 21, 2007)

Emmy,
All Best wishes for a Happy and Healthy Thanksgiving to you both.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 21, 2007)

Emmy, 

I've been closely following along with your story since the first post on TS4ms. I'm glad to hear your home and Peter is getting the care he needs at a local hospital. 

You and Peter are in our prayers.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 21, 2007)

Emmy: Glad you are home around familiar surroundings.  Would you like us Tuggers to send Peter Get Well cards?  If so, please provide the address in Long Beach.  
  Thank you for answering my question.  It is important to take care of yourself so you can be there for Peter as well as keeping you healthy.  You are so right that things can change instantly!  Keep thinking positive!  Cathy and Bruce


----------



## JLB (Nov 22, 2007)

Emmy:

So I just saw this thread.  You certainly will be in my thoughts and prayers.

You have always been helpful to those in need, including myself, and certainly deserve to collect your _favor credits_.  

If it had happened here, mi casa es su casa.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is the latest info from Emmy which was on Sunday, 11/25.

"Peter has high fever and he has a blood clot in his left leg near the groin. He went downhill pretty fast this afternoon after they gave him the extra blood thinner. His mental acuity has gone down a lot too and he was shivering severely. The Speech Therapist, who was with him, notified the Nurse and they called the MD. He may have had a bleeding in the brain so they took another Cat Scan and X-Rays of his chest and heart. I am very worried and am still waiting for all the results. I stayed there till 7 PM and went home then. 

I heard late tonight that he had a small hemorrhage in the subcortical frontal on the left side of the brain and I am trying to look it up but haven't found enough information yet. He has a collapsed lung and that is why his oxygen level is so low. Peter's stroke was in the pons (brain stem) so I looked that up too and the pons contains important centers for regulating breathing. I have said all along that his breathing isn't normal as you can hear it when he speaks. Peter was dozing or sleeping and his right eye is half closed again. He had that the first night when he had the stroke. All day long, I try to make him drink water but he won't do it but now the nurses will insist that he drinks because he has a bladder infection too. 

They want to put a filter in so that the blood clot will not travel. They need a signature for that so want me to come in if Peter cannot sign. 

It's all very hard and I am exhausted. Two nights on a row, I went on the Internet for relaxation and caught myself sleeping over the computer so went quickly to bed. I have no trouble sleeping so that is good. I hope that he hasn't more damage in the brain as that would be terrible. His leg is improving as he is getting stronger there but not his arm, wrist and hand. He has no feeling there at all nor in the shoulder. I feel so bad for him as he is starting to realize that he may not get much better. I know that I should stay positive and hope for the best."


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, I hope this is the worst it gets and that he improves from this point forward.   

Emmy, you know I am praying for you and Peter.  Be sure to get your rest because the caretaker tends to get exhausted, and you don't want to catch a cold or flue.  

Peter needs to listen to those who want to help him and drink his water and take care of himself.  Tell him Cindy said!  

Thanks for bring this information here, Pat.  

Let's all pray for a full recovery for Peter and Emmy.


----------



## Carol C (Nov 30, 2007)

My goodness, I just now saw this sad news. Emmy you were such a help in the planning of my Maui trip...to hear of this malady, I wish I could have been there when you were there to give some comfort. I just got back today from Maui and stayed at your wonderful Maui Sunset. I am glad your dear hubby Peter is in Long Beach where he can have the best care. Take good  care of yourself dear Emmy...my prayers are with you and Peter tonight.


----------



## Amy (Dec 1, 2007)

I, too, just found this thread, as I haven't been checking TUG that regularly.  I am so sorry to learn about this!  Emmy, you and Peter will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Steve (Dec 1, 2007)

Emmy,

I just saw this thread.  I'm really sorry that Peter is so ill.  I am glad that you made it safely home to California.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Steve


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Update again*

We have been back now well over a week and what a week it was as Peter had several serious set-backs.     The doctors had a difference of opinion so first they told me that the filter (Trapease - Permanent Vena Cava Filter) was going to be put in on Monday morning but then they changed their mind and were not going to do it but on Tuesday night I heard that it was going to be inserted on Wednesday morning after-all but they gave him breakfast so it had to be delayed another four hours.  

You have no idea how scared I was that the clot would move to his lungs but it didn't.     His breathing is still very shallow and he talked in a whisper but he sounded better late this afternoon.

They started occupational and physical therapy yesterday but he has lost a lot of strength so he will have to work hard to get to where he was a few days ago.  I only hope that Peter will want to do it as he doesn't show much incentive to go ahead.     He is depressed and it makes me very worried and extremely tired.



rickandcindy23 said:


> How is Taffy doing?


Taffy is fine and keeping me company.   



Cathyb said:


> Emmy: Glad you are home around familiar surroundings.  Would you like us Tuggers to send Peter Get Well cards?  If so, please provide the address in Long Beach.


Thank you Cathy for the offer to send a card to Peter.  If anyone wants to do this, please send me an email or a PM and I will give you his full name and our private address.  I don't like to post our last name here as it is a public forum.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 1, 2007)

Emmy:  I certainly will send a Get Well Card!  It may lift Peter's spirits if Tugger cards are around his room.  As for you Emmy, please take some time for yourself.  Try not to feel it is selfish -- it is for both your best interests.  Also, I hope you are able to continually keep us posted.  The TUG prayer chain is in the works!!!


----------



## Emily (Dec 1, 2007)

Emmy - I am so sorry that you and Peter are going through this.  I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts.  Emily


----------



## icydog (Dec 12, 2007)

*Regarding Peter's setback*

I was very sorry to hear about Emmy and Peter's situation. I don't know where _I _was, but today was the first day I knew about all this. I sent Emmy a PM praising her beautiful photos and she sent me a link to this thread. I also followed a link listed in this thread to one in TS4Ms about TPI's role in helping Emmy and Peter. I am terribly upset that I didn't send Emmy a note before this. I wonder if, when something like this happens, the moderators could put a sticky up so we can all offer our support.

I hope that with all the setbacks Emmy and Peter are having that she remembers to take care of herself. I know she is taking wonderful care of Peter but being a caretaker is totally exhausting work. I wish I lived near Emmy so I could offer my time to her. Since I am retired, when we are not traveling, I have nothing but time. If there is any other way I can help pls let me know.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Final update*

My husband is coming home on Tuesday. He has improved a lot this last week but still can't use his arm, wrist and hand. He can walk a little with a walker but not alone because he forgets the safety routine. Today, he didn't walk too well but yesterday he walked well. The therapists have taught me how to take care of him and I feel that I can handle it but it will be tough as he cannot be left alone yet. I may need some help.

His breathing improved a lot this week so his speech has improved a lot too and his voice is normal now. He will need a lot of speech therapy which includes memory, reasoning, following directions, etc. He will also receive further occupational and physical therapy as an out patient.

We will have a long road ahead of us for a full recovery and I keep hoping that he will be able to use his arm and hand. It's nice to have him home for Christmas.  

Thank you for all your support, good wishes and prayers and wishing you a Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year!

Emmy


----------



## abbekit (Dec 17, 2007)

*Good news on Peter's homecoming!*

Merry christmas to you and Peter.  My best wishes for his complete recovery and for you to be able to give him such wonderful support.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 17, 2007)

Emmy, I've been following your situation, and sending prayers for Peter's recovery.  This has to be so hard for you, even though it is a labor of love.
I wish you both well, and I'm so happy to hear that he was able to come home for Christmas.  I do hope that you can find some help.  That kind of stress and concern can wear you down in a hurry, and you need to stay strong.
I wish you miracles for Christmas, and a good new year.  Hugs,  Jean


----------



## ricoba (Dec 17, 2007)

That's good to hear Emmy. 

Have a great Christmas at HOME! :whoopie:


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 17, 2007)

Hurray Emmy!!!  Pater will feel so much better surrounded by familiar things at home and hopefully make a speedier recovery.  Take care.  Cathy and Bruce


----------



## Carol C (Dec 17, 2007)

iconnections said:


> My husband is coming home on Tuesday. He has improved a lot this last week but still can't use his arm, wrist and hand. He can walk a little with a walker but not alone because he forgets the safety routine. Today, he didn't walk too well but yesterday he walked well. The therapists have taught me how to take care of him and I feel that I can handle it but it will be tough as he cannot be left alone yet. I may need some help.
> 
> His breathing improved a lot this week so his speech has improved a lot too and his voice is normal now. He will need a lot of speech therapy which includes memory, reasoning, following directions, etc. He will also receive further occupational and physical therapy as an out patient.
> 
> ...



Emmy,

It sounds so much more promising than before...there is some really great news here! During recovery and therapy he'll have good days and bad...sometimes it will feel like "one step forward, two steps back". But clearly with this marked improvement his (and your!) hard work and determination are paying off. Take it one day at a time, stay strong, and soon this will be behind you and feel like a distant memory. Merry Christmas to you both, and a very Happy and Healthy New Year!


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 24, 2007)

I was very pleased to see that Peter was coming home. I hope that Peter is continueing to improve. 

You are both in our thoughts and prayers.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hope you have a Merry Christmas and Peter being home during the holiday is a boost to him.

You both are in our prayers.

Eric


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you for the update, Emmy. This is such a time of hope and miracles, I hope your miracle of healing continues.
Liz


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry X'Mas, and Best Wishes to you two.

Jya-Ning


----------

